# Circle CC 830 unboxing and review



## hawx (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have just bought Circle CC-830 cabinet. I had earlier ask on the forum about which cabinet to buy, everyone suggested Corsair, Cooler master and other brands.
I did not find any review for the CC 830 and other members also told me to stay away from brand as the repo is unknown for it. I bought it on the thought that if i dont like i would simply return it back ask for refund.

Why Circle then?
To say I was looking for something functional within my budget and also kinda liked the look of CC 830. Also for any RMA, I had circle service center near by which helped the cause.

The summary is,
Model-Circle CC 830 without SMPS.
Price-4130 rs
Place-snapdeal.com
Color-Black
Warranty-3 years

The pics are at Circle CC 830 - Album on Imgur

I had placed order for the cabinet on 18th of August and it was supposed to be delivered on till 22nd august.
When i checked the tracking number it was showing me that the tracking number does not exists. So i called up BlueDart they tell me that there is some problem with AWB number of package hence the package is stuck at place of origin i.e Mumbai. I called up snapdeal tell them the problem they promise me that it will get rectified but the package does not arrives and hence i have to manually cancel the order on 25 th August. After cancelling the order I place the order again and this time the package arrive yesterday on Saturday 6th September.

Review:
To start with the package arrive was huge, Snapdeal had taken effort to safeguard the package for travel and I was happy to see the packing.

I remove the plastics and the support beams, and then open up the box.

First Impression the CC 830 is a tallboy, and why not, it houses twin red LED 120mm fan in front above which there are three drive bays and on top of it the control panel.

From the face of the cabinet on the left side is a windowed panel, the panel is of brownish color and on the right you have your usual panel with bumped up surface so as to accommodate the cable housing.
On the Front face you have removable covers for various drive bays which can be removed by pulling out the red cover. It houses two 120 mm red LED fans.
Also on the control panel you get two 2.0 USB ports,one USB 3.0 port, headhphone and microphone jack, power and reset switch and two controllers one for top fan and the other for front fan. The reset switch is tiny and only the power switch had blue background LED for illumination. The switches are tactile in feedback and give you nice click when you press them.
Also the front fans has the dust filter installed on them.

The Inside:
The inside is done in red and black combo, where in the red occupies the major part.
The cabinet is not that spacious inside I must say, though it easily houses ATX cabinet and you still have half inch of margin left,but i am not sure about the big boards where they will fit or not.
The PSU is bottom mount type here, where they have provided cutout with dust filter on the bottom for fan of the PSU. Nice addition keeping the price point in mind.
On the right you can see space for three 5.25 inch hardrives, the mounting for hardrive is tool less, take out the tray, put your  hardrive inside, flex the tray a little and the tray locks onto the drive. Now simply push your drive inside. The power and sata connector for the drive ends up on the other side of the cabinet
Above the hardrive bays you have space for three SSD drive and on top of that you have a slot for FDD and on top of that two ROM drive space.
The locking for FDD and CDROM drives are type of twist lock type.
There are ten cable management spaces provided, depending on your board you get access to them, since I have a ATX board I get access to 6 cable management spaces, the space could have been a little bit bigger, but you dont face any problem in routing the cables.
One more thing when i tried mounting my motherboard on the mount points i found out that the motherboard rises up a little hence it does not get aligns with the back panel. So i had to mount the board on the chasis itself.

The Top:
On the top you have a sliding cover that give you access to e-sata port and just behind this slider you have your top fan cover, this cover seems to be inspired from Lamborghini's Engine bay cover  now thats some inspiration. Also this cover feels a little delicate to touch. Beneath this cover you have space for two 120 mm exhaust fans which you need to buy separately as they do not come with the case. The top exhaust cover is removable and sadly the top exhaust does not has a dust filter.

The Back:
The back is you usual you have space for water cooling hoses on the top. Below that there is your rear exhaust fan which is also LED fan. Below that is your expansion card bay. The first expansion card cover was removed by default and you can attach is later with screw. The other expansion card slots are non replaceable, i.e once removed you cannot do anything about it.On the bottom part there is notch to remove the filter for PSU exhaust.

The cabinet stands tall on it feets. The feets are tall enough to have a space of one inch or more below it. 

Over all I am satisfied with cabinet. Following are the ratings from my side.(out of five)
Build-2.5
Quality-2.5
Spaciousness-2.5
Features-3
Warranty-3
Look-3

Regards,
Hawx


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2015)

So, overall, 2.75 for a 4k cabinet? That's low. I'd expect a rating of 3.5 at least if I were to buy that.


----------



## hawx (Sep 7, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] well to be honest, I have compared it to like of cooler master,nzxt and other brands but if you do keep the price point in mind I would give it overall 3 stars, nothing to talk home about but also not waste of money also. Anyways its personal choice. I am satisfied with it but also at the same time expect more from it.


----------

